# vocalization



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wondering about this and if it is normal or should be corrected, and how.

Emma is very vocal at times, both wanting to play and during play or training. To me this is normal and apart of her personality. It happens along with facial expressions.

However the problem is when I correct her for something, such as "Leave It" or "No", or "Don't Bite" after yelling "Ouch" as is part of the inhibition program. Emma will vocalize her displeasure with the situation with a little bark, yelp, etc and she can be very persistant. Maybe she is like my daughter was at 2 when we would say "no" to her and she would yell No right back to us or went off pouting saying no no no to herself - boy does that bring back memories.

An example were playing tug and she jumped and got my hand on my end of the tug. I yelled ouch - she let go, barked and lunged righ back in. I then said "No/stop" which she did , but then became very vocal of the situation sitting, barking, play growl, while making mouthing/nipping motions towards the tug.

Another example is working on the bite inhibition where I let her play with my hand, until she gets rough. She is actually doing much much better. Usually I can say "Easy" and she will ease up on the force, but I have had to manually release her at times (fingers in the jaw), at which time she will play yelp/growl and mouth back like she is trying nip and to tell me I am wrong. Its like she is mad I stoped the play and is vocalizing her displeasure.

It gets really bad if I forget my manners and take a soft swipe at her, like the pant leg grab, where I "off" and may push her aside with the side of the other food.

Last night she was trying to jump up on the couch (not allowed and she knows it) the wife was saying "Off" and using an open hand signal, which she knows most of the time. During the action Emma jumped and got lightly bopped in the process (jumped into my wife's open hand). This set her back on her butt. Boy did she ever try to tell my wife off with all sorts of vocalization. Wife feels we should be correcting this some way. Wife tried to yell "stop" but Emma ignored her. I also yell "Stop" ( a bit louder than the Boss Unit) to which Emma responded by stopping the ruckus, looked at me, doing a modified growl/yelp and laid down with other soft vocal noises, giving me her evil eye look:crazy:

Thoughts? 

She is also 12 weeks today and growing like a weed.

Thanks again


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

At that age, I'd say she's learning these commands and not really 'knowing' them 100%. So some of the vocalizations you're referring to sound like she's still trying to engage in play. Grim has 'chewed me out' a few times for things... he's also very vocal. Maybe teaching 'speak' so you can teach 'quiet' would help. We're working on 'hush' right now. It has helped to some degree... but when you have a vocal pup it's a double edged sword because not only are you trying to teach them to stop vocalizing when you want quiet, but you have a pup who is full of energy, etc. and may not fully understand the commands given in the first place.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Jag
I haft to admit I get a chuckle out of your adventures with Grim. My guess is Emma is not far behind. From your lessons, I'm learning a lot.

How are you teaching the "Hush " command?

BTW - how did you choose Grim as a name? Seems he is living up to it - just kidding. Thanks for your help


----------



## Rachel.E (Feb 19, 2013)

My puppy is really vocal too, sometimes it can be annoying, but it is sometimes very cute. I am starting to like that I know all of her various barks, whines, chirps, groans, etc, it makes it easier to communicate with her and gives her a lot of personality. Sometimes when I correct her she barks at me, I feel sort of like she is "arguing" with me or sort of talking back to me. I wouldn't yell at her-to her, you are just barking back at her so it may be reinforcing it.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Had not thought of it that way - Hmmmm.

Thanks


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

POWERSCOL said:


> Thanks Jag
> I haft to admit I get a chuckle out of your adventures with Grim. My guess is Emma is not far behind. From your lessons, I'm learning a lot.
> 
> How are you teaching the "Hush " command?
> ...


Teaching "hush" takes a long time with him. I just tell him 'hush' and then when he's quiet, reward, praise, etc. like crazy. He doesn't always 'hush' right now... I don't think he understands it yet. It's a work in progress!  Grim PS was my favorite Czech dog, and he's Grim's great grandfather or great-great grandfather... I always forget which. Grim was always vocal... which I like about him. It's true, after awhile the vocalizations become clearer and you have a better idea what they are trying to tell you. Hang in there!


----------



## GSDmax (Nov 26, 2012)

My pup is too a very vocal pup and has been. He is now 15 weeks old. He defiantly has "a lot to say" about everything! When he is being corrected, to hands, to feet, and just to you in general. It sometimes is a bit much and sometimes it's humerous


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Boy did Emma chew me out today. I had to leave to help with work at the church - was gone about 3 hours.

I had her in the bathroom with food, water, and toys with papers on the floor in case she could not hold it.

When I go back Emma was all wiggles, kisses, and wining - no messes and I took her outside for business. Lots of loving too

Got back in and started to sit down, but Emma would have nothing to do with it. She sat back on her butt and proceeded to bark, wine, growl, howl, and every other noise imagined. her facial expressions had me laughing - which probably did not help the situation. I am sure she was mad for leaving her alone and was letting me know it.

After all was said and done she jumped up and gave me kisses. 

I just wish I understood GSD.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl barks a lot at the television from noises that come out of it, or some voices that she doesn't like. Sometimes too, from a strange car door, or the neighbor's voices from next door if they are in their driveway.

I'm teaching her that it's OK and safe, and I'm teaching her to be quiet by speaking very softly using her name and holding a finger over my lips while saying 'Shhhhhhhhh'.

She's catching on. I don't mind the barking, but I expect her to stop once she knows everything is OK.

With me, she gets vocal sometimes when she wants to play and I don't. She lifts her front lips and utters little yips and yipes. Once I start to pet her and talk softly she settles down again.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona went through the "back barking" stage. She would really get wound up if I barked back at her. She would then run around like a nut and try to bite my hand. She either gave up or grew out of it. Probably gave up, thinking I have got the dumbest owner on earth.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's called the 'zoomies'.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This is a vocal breed. They have at least a hundred of distinct communicative sounds they make, that you'll start to recognize as they grow up---from low groans to high chirps, and all sorts of yips, yaps and barks in between, and they _all _mean something different if you pay close attention.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

This should be fun- memorizing all the sounds. Right now I think I have "Mine" figured out - sound just like the birds on "Finding Nemo" 

I also know the scratch more behind the ear growl, and the food dish empty bark, and the "I don't want to" wine:crazy:.

And then thers is the drama queen yelp when toes get stepped on.

Tonight I think I heard a "play with me" yip/wine, as she had the tug in her mouth.

Its when she is quiet I know something is up and to look closer at what she has.


----------

